# Was geht, was geht nicht - Erfahrungen nach dem Neustart



## Nomercy (28. Juni 2005)

Manche Dinge bleiben, andere ändern sich. Der neue Anlauf von Bergwerk ist sicher ein schwieriges Unterfangen. Es ist vernünftig von Bergwerk, die Bäume jetzt nicht in den Himmel wachsen zulassen - sich in Zurückhaltung zu üben und keine leeren Versprechungen mehr machen. Jedoch eine Zusage gab es_: "Angebot an alle Bergwerk-Fahrer: Hier die Email-Adressen der Gesellschafter und von Sükrü Gürses. Fragen werden innerhalb von längstens 24 Stunden persönlich von uns beantwortet". - Stefan Niedermaier (Geschäftsführer)."_

*Geht noch nicht:*
Eine Mailanfrage an Stefan Niedermaier meinerseits ist auch nach Tagen nicht beantwortet. (Allerdings, es war auch Wochenende)

Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## onkel_willi (28. Juni 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Dinge bleiben, andere ändern sich. Der neue Anlauf von Bergwerk ist sicher ein schwieriges Unterfangen. Es ist vernünftig von Bergwerk, die Bäume jetzt nicht in den Himmel wachsen zulassen - sich in Zurückhaltung zu üben und keine leeren Versprechungen mehr machen. Jedoch eine Zusage gab es_: "Angebot an alle Bergwerk-Fahrer: Hier die Email-Adressen der Gesellschafter und von Sükrü Gürses. Fragen werden innerhalb von längstens 24 Stunden persönlich von uns beantwortet". - Stefan Niedermaier (Geschäftsführer)."_
> 
> *Geht noch nicht:*
> Eine Mailanfrage an Stefan Niedermaier meinerseits ist auch nach Tagen nicht beantwortet. (Allerdings, es war auch Wochenende)
> ...



ich hatte am freitag innert 6 stunden eine antwort! am woe müssen sie ja nicht unbedingt arbeiten - sind ja kein call-center...

ciao

onkel willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (29. Juni 2005)

auch bei mir: keine Antwort.

es geht im alten Trott weiter. Augen zu. Kunden für dumm verkaufen und viel philosophisches Blabla verbreiten.


----------



## Eisenfaust (29. Juni 2005)

Warum laßt Ihr den Knaben nicht etwas Zeit? Das Marktgebaren und der unsägliche Zeitgeist erfordern es einfach, daß man sich heutzutage 'zeigt', auch wenn die Infrastrukturen im Inneren des Unternehmens noch nicht so sind, auf wirklich jede Anfrage reagieren zu können.
Ich bin ja ganz froh, daß ich keinen aluminösen Museumsschlitten durch den Taunus jagen muß. Solange es hält, ists ja in Ordnung, die Frage nach Ersatz und Reparatur quält die meisten ... 

Ich mache mir eher 'Sorgen' um diverse Ausstattungsmerkmale. Offenbar ist die Palette so übernommen worden, wie sie kurz vorm temporären Austritt aus dem Marktgeschehen vorlag. Fox Gabel bei dem Preis eines Mercury ist für meine Begriffe wirklich toll, aber muß es denn ausgerechnet ein so billiger Steuersatz wie den Ritchey sein, der zudem nicht mal ordentlich auf die Steuerkopfflansche paßt? Fox hin, Fox her, zu einem deutschen MTB gehört auch ein deutscher Steuersatz. Ein Acros AH06 mit Keramikkugeln wäre in einer 'limitierten Alpencross-Version' doch mal was feines. Nein, stattdessen gibt es den guten WCS ...

Details ... daran stört sich offenbar heutzutage niemand mehr in unserer Nimmersattgesellschaft.

Genug geseiert, weiter an die Arbeit, das Land braucht Spitzenkräfte ...


----------



## Faunus (29. Juni 2005)

Ich habe 1 1/2 Tage auf die Antwort gewartet, finde ich ok. Vielleicht bekommt Ihr heute auch noch was.

Zur Info:
Für Garantiefälle (für Bikes vor der Insolvenz) wird momentan eine Kulanzpreisliste erstellt.

Das Faunus soll überarbeitet werden (Anschlag des Reifens an Sitzstrebe), dauert aber.

An einem Web shop wird momentan gearbeitet.


----------



## cubefahrer (30. Juni 2005)

Bei mir ging es auch innerhalb von ein paar Stunden.


----------



## Blaufuessler (30. Juni 2005)

Ja, kann ich auch nur bestätigen, meine Mail hab ich am Samstag Nachmittag geschrieben und wurde Sonntags Morgens um 9 beantwortet. Ich habe ein paar Hülsen für meinen Hinterbau benötigt und der Werner Zebisch hat die Dinger auch gleich verschickt, kann man also überhaupt net meckern, eher das Gegenteil.
Die Nörgler in diesem Forum sollten sich mal ein bisschen am Riemen reisen und net gleich wieder irgendeine miese Stimmung verbreiten, wie es vor der Insolvenz war. Sicherlich gibt es Probleme, aber daß das von Anfang net alles so sauber klappt dürft wohl jedem klar sein! Das Bergwerk was ändern muss, ist klar, daß das aber net von heute auf Morgen geht ist auch Fakt! Von mir aus kann man sich darüber streiten, wenn sich in nem Jahr immer noch nix bewegt hat.


----------



## Nomercy (30. Juni 2005)

*Zwischenwertung:*
Interessant, interessant - Mails wurden seitens Bergwerk schnell und sogar am WE beantwortet, das ist sehr gut. Ein paar Mails allerdings auch überhaupt nicht, das ist weniger gut.
P.S.: Gibt es eigentlich Informationen ob das Bergwerk-Forum von Bergwerk genutzt wird?
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Faunusbiker (30. Juni 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Dinge bleiben, andere ändern sich. Der neue Anlauf von Bergwerk ist sicher ein schwieriges Unterfangen. Es ist vernünftig von Bergwerk, die Bäume jetzt nicht in den Himmel wachsen zulassen - sich in Zurückhaltung zu üben und keine leeren Versprechungen mehr machen. Jedoch eine Zusage gab es_: "Angebot an alle Bergwerk-Fahrer: Hier die Email-Adressen der Gesellschafter und von Sükrü Gürses. Fragen werden innerhalb von längstens 24 Stunden persönlich von uns beantwortet". - Stefan Niedermaier (Geschäftsführer)."_
> 
> *Geht noch nicht:*
> Eine Mailanfrage an Stefan Niedermaier meinerseits ist auch nach Tagen nicht beantwortet. (Allerdings, es war auch Wochenende)
> ...



Über die Blödheit einiger Menschen dreht sich mir der Magen um  

Junge, Junge, willst Du Radfahren oder immer nur Hetze betreiben!!!!! 

Halt doch mal den Ball flach, in der letzten Zeit hat hier kaum jemand gepostet; plötzlich wieder nur Mist!!!!

Wenn Du mit deinem Leben nicht klar kommst, nerv hier nich rum.

Hoffentlich macht Bergwerk das Forum dicht!!!!!


----------



## Nomercy (30. Juni 2005)

Faunusbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Blödheit einiger Menschen dreht sich mir der Magen um
> 
> Junge, Junge, willst Du Radfahren oder immer nur Hetze betreiben!!!!!
> 
> ...


Was ist denn mit Dir los? Mach Dich mal locker. Kein Mensch hetzt hier. Und lies Dir Deine Posts vor dem Absenden durch - irgendwie scheiterst Du an Deinen eigenen Ansprüchen. 
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## Brägel (30. Juni 2005)

Faunusbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Blödheit einiger Menschen dreht sich mir der Magen um
> 
> Junge, Junge, willst Du Radfahren oder immer nur Hetze betreiben!!!!!
> 
> ...



Schlicht und ergreifend eine Frechheit. Warum willst du anderen Vorschreiben, welche Meinung sie äußern dürfen. Du vegreifst dich außerdem unsäglich im Ton. Wie wäre es mit etwas besserem Benehmen? 

Und, niemand hat Bergwerk gezwungen das 24h-Reaktions-Versprechen in die Welt zu setzen. Gerade nach dem, was in der Vergangenheit im Umgang mit Kunden seitens Bergwerk immer wieder passiert ist, braucht sich doch keiner wundern, wenn man sie mal beim Wort nimmt.

Diese ewige Mitleidstour mit den armen Bergwerklern finde ich langsam unerträglich. Ich kann es mir nicht leisten, auf Kundenanfragen nur dann zu reagieren, wenn sie mir gerade genehm sind. Außerdem ist eine Minimalreaktion wie "ihre Anfrage ist angekommen, wir kümmern uns darum, es dauert aber leider noch ein paar Tage. Wir melden uns bis zum ... bei Ihnen" oder ähnliches immer drin.

Habe fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raffic (30. Juni 2005)

Faunusbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Blödheit einiger Menschen dreht sich mir der Magen um
> 
> Junge, Junge, willst Du Radfahren oder immer nur Hetze betreiben!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nomercy (30. Juni 2005)

Danke an Brägel und Raffic!
Und für alle: dieser Thread soll Raum für Positives UND (natürlich auch) weniger Positives, doch immer für die Gemeinschaft Hilfreiches bieten. Das darf man hier gefälligst kommunizieren. Das bringt wahrscheinlich auch einer Firma Bergwerk mehr, als würden sich ihre Kunden, die Bergwerkbesitzer, nur über das neueste Gänseblümchenmuster unterhalten.
Solche Beiträge, wie der von Faunusbiker, sind das wahre Gift hier im (ehemaligen?) Hersteller-Forum. Sie Schaden der Marke und der Firma.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## daif (30. Juni 2005)

@faunusbiker
ball flach halten...
ja, genau das wäre dein stichwort!! wenn du deine emotionen nicht kontrollieren kannst und dir bei sowas (ich frag mich grad weshalb) schon der kragen platzt bist du in nem forum mit zigtausend leuten wo sicher immer mindestens 34325 nicht deiner meinung sind fehl am platz...

musst ja nicht gleich austicken..
also erst durchatmen, denken, und dann posten


----------



## Eisenfaust (30. Juni 2005)

... und wieder die übliche Selbstbeweihräucherung ... hohohoho ...


----------



## santa_cross (30. Juni 2005)

Ich nehme mal an das Herr Faunusbiker es nicht so gemeint hat . Sicher hat er einen schlechten Tag ( Probleme mit seiner Frau oder seinem Chef ) . Wer kennt das nicht ?! Also bitte lasst Ihn einfach mal in Ruhe , er wird schon wieder zur Besinnung kommen - ich bin sicher es tut ihm jetzt schon leid .


----------



## Gearshifter (30. Juni 2005)

...also meiner Meinung nach täte BERGWERK besser daran dieses Forum zu schließen! 

Muss leider auch sagen, dass der möchtegern harte Kern mit seinen negativ Threads und Aussagen der Marke nur schadet. Klar kommen jetzt wieder Gegenargumente, wie...

Wenn ich 3000 Euro für ein Bike ausgebe, kann ich schließlich auch erwarten, dass...

... mir die Füsse geküsst werden und ich die näxten 10 Jahre wie ein König von der gesamten Crew bei Rückfragen behandelt werde.

... der Chef mir den Rahmen persönlich in der Wunschfarbe lilablassblau/okker/gelbmetallic innerhalb von 48h vorbeibringt.

...sich die Leute bei BW unentgeltlich >2 Stunden Zeit für mich (und jeden potentiellen Scheinkunden) nehmen und den persönlichen Bikepsychater, 
-konfigurator spielen.

...dass 123 Tage wärmer werden als 23°C und wenns dann ausversehen regnet, sind auch wieder die Leute von Bergwerk schuld *bla bla bla* 

Klar! Jetzt kommt wieder: "Wenn du keine Ahnung hast: Halts Maul!!"....

...sagt doch einfach was ihr wollt...ihr "Möchtegern BW Community" habt immer recht und wenns nicht stimmt passts trotzdem och joh...daher...weiterhin viel Spaß bei eurem Hobby: Negativtexting und BW-Destruction Derby 

Ich jedenfalls bin wirklich froh, dass die Formusleute,...also die angeblichen BERGWERK-Fans sich hier nur im Promillebereich tummeln und die richtigen Biker biken und sich sachlich und betimmt nicht so destruktiv mit der Thematik auseinandersetzten.

...also ich persönlich bin froh dass es Bergwerk wieder gibt, wünsche den Junx alles Gute für die Zukunft und freu mich schon jetzt auf mein neues Bike, das mit Sicherheit ein BERGWERK wird!


...dann regt euch gleich mal wieder auf ihr "Bergwerkler"   ...ist ja schließlich euer Hobby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (30. Juni 2005)

@Gearshifter: Danke für die gute Unterhaltung, aber...

Sage uns, daß Dein Beitrag sachlich und fundiert ist. Sag es einfach.
Und bitte teile bei der Gelegenheit mit, woher Deine albernen "Zitate" stammen? 
Gruß


----------



## Brägel (30. Juni 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> ...also meiner Meinung nach täte BERGWERK besser daran dieses Forum zu schließen!
> 
> Muss leider auch sagen, dass der möchtegern harte Kern mit seinen negativ Threads und Aussagen der Marke nur schadet. Klar kommen jetzt wieder Gegenargumente, wie...
> 
> ...




kurz und knapp: selten so ein dämliches Gesülz gelesen


----------



## santa_cross (30. Juni 2005)

> Sage uns, daß Dein Beitrag sachlich und fundiert ist. Sag es einfach.


----------



## Gearshifter (30. Juni 2005)

...YES!!!

STRIKE!!!

Zwei meiner lieblings "Bergwerkfans" sind in sagenhaft schneller Geschwindigkeit angesprungen...RESPEKT!!!

...ihr wartet nur auf solch eine Gelegenheit, nehmt das Geschriebsel sofort ernst und springt wie tollwütige Rottweiler auf die dümmsten Threads ever an. In aller Freundschaft...bezieht ihr zu jedem Müll Stellung und macht euch in jeder Hinsicht mehr als lächerlich. Am besten... weiter so und die Newies aus dem Forum könnt ihr vielleicht noch beeinflussen...mit euren geistig tieffligenden Meinungsäußerungen.

Somit wäre bewiesen, dass ihr lediglich Hobbybiker mit zu viel Kohle seid, deren eigentliches Hobby, das Schreiben von destruktiven Forumsbeiträgen ist!

SAUBER!!!


----------



## Nomercy (30. Juni 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> ...YES!!!
> 
> STRIKE!!!
> 
> ...


 
War's das jetzt?


----------



## Brägel (30. Juni 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> ...YES!!!
> 
> STRIKE!!!
> 
> ...




 meine Güte, ich geb`s auf. Das Niveau ist ja schlimmer als das der BW-Geschäftsleitung


----------



## daif (1. Juli 2005)

oh mann...
nu is aber gut....oder??

ich glaube, dass hier einige nomercy posts etwas mis/ überinterpretiert haben..
ich bin auch der meinung, dass man nicht überpingelig mit den jungs (so kurz nachm neuanfang) sein sollte, aber DAS theater hier wegen nomercys post?
ausserdem hat er doch nur festgestellt dass es halt n paar unbeantwortete mails gab

alle mal n bissl chillen....
lieber freuen dass es weitergeht   ...wie es sich entwickelt kann man jetzt sicher nur spekulieren...

aber nur gegenseitiges angemotze hier will doch keiner..


----------



## raffic (1. Juli 2005)

@gearshifter
Hast Du eigentlich mal in irgendeinem Thread was vernünftiges abgegeben?
Du bist doch nur am rummäckern. Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Nomercy (1. Juli 2005)

Ein Danke noch an alle, die bist jetzt was Konstruktives geschrieben haben. Kurz zur Vorgeschichte: ich habe mich gefreut, daß es Bergwerk wieder gibt. Das habe ich auch den Jungs von Bergwerk bzw. Stefan Niedermayer in einer Mail mitgeteilt. Ausserdem hatte ich noch Fragen bzgl. des weiteren Kontakts, u.a. auch zu meinem alten Bergwerkhändler, weil ich nicht weiß, ob dieser für mich weiterhin der beste Ansprechpartner sein kann. Da die Mail nicht beantwortet wurde, hat es interessiert wie die Erfahrungen anderer heute sind.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## santa_cross (1. Juli 2005)

Sehr geehrter Herr Nomercy ,
Sie müssen sich doch nicht rechtfertigen . Alle außer einem haben Ihre Postings richtig verstanden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (1. Juli 2005)

santa_cross schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Nomercy ,
> Sie müssen sich doch nicht rechtfertigen . Alle außer einem haben Ihre Postings richtig verstanden !


Ja sicher. 
Wir haben das Bedürfnis, die Betonung der Rede, die sehr wesentlich ist, im geschriebenen Worte kundzugeben, aber wir erreichens doch nicht. Und dieser Eine rotzte uns mit einem solch auffällig reichhaltigen Gebrauch betonender Semantik ins Angesicht: "Ergebt Euch!!! Ich bin in der Überzahl und habe Euch umzingelt!!!".


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (1. Juli 2005)

Nicht streiten!  

Allet wird jut, wa!!   


Schaut euch lieber die neue Seite mit den Farben auf der BW - Homepage an!  


Schönes WE allerseits - and keep on biking


----------



## joob45 (1. Juli 2005)

buuaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh, was ist denn hier los? freut euch doch einfach das es bw noch mal probiert.


----------



## DerRoggemann (1. Juli 2005)

So seh ich das auch.
Außerdem ist doch auch die Frage was dümmer ist:
Auf Beiträge einzugehen (Der eigentliche Sinn eines Forums) => Das hat Nomercy versucht, oder derartig beklopptes zu verfassen...
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Bettina (13. Juli 2005)

Falls es in diesem Thread noch jemanden interressiert:
Ich bin sehr angetan von dem Serviceverständniss der Bergwerker.
   
Ich habe meine Probleme per Mail mitgeteilt und innerhalb einer Stunde eine Antwort erhalten. Konstruktiv, unbürokratisch und seeehhhr hilfsbereit.
Also habe ich mein Fahrrad drei Tage später dort vorbei gebracht, ein anderes Rad erhalten. By the way, das Mercury fährt sich ausgesprochen schön und sieht klasse aus. Ob ich mir ein Drittrad zulegen sollte?   
Meine Gedanken an andere Fahrräder und andere Hersteller sind jetzt auf jeden Fall weg.

 
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Eisenfaust (13. Juli 2005)

What dem een sen Uul, datt is dem aannern seen Swimmingpool ...

Der Trend zum exklusiv gefertigten Drittfahrrad ist ungebrochen  

Bettina, bist Du direkt in Pforzheim gewesen oder hast Du den Umtausch bei einem der lokalen 'Ex-Premiumhändler' gemacht?

Gruß ...


----------



## Cent (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir zum Ende des Jahres das Faunus zu zulegen.

Dazu habe ich aber einige Fragen:
Kann ich die Räder irgendwo probefahren?
Händler gibt es ja keine mehr, oder jedenfalls noch nicht. Kann man die Räder vielleicht bei Bergwerk selbst ausprobieren? Auch wegen der Farbwahl wäre mir das sehr lieb.

Zweitens habe ich gehört, dass je nach Einstellung der Dämpfer am Oberrohr, bzw. das Hinterrad am Sattelrohr oder Schaltzug zum Umwerfer anschlägt. Ist das Problem eventuell schon beseitigt worden? Oder tritt es nur bei einer bestimmten Einstellung auf?


Gruß Cent


----------



## Bettina (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo Eisenfaust,
ja ich war in Pforzheim (morgen bin ich wieder dort zum zurücktauschen).
Mein Händler hat es sich mit mir sowieso verscherzt -egal ob er noch oder wieder oder nie wieder Bergwerk verkauft!
Ich fahre die Strecke sowieso öfter und lieber 2 Stunden Fahrt als die Mühsal des Versandes. Es war mir auch angeboten worden das Radl frei denen zuzusenden.
Terminlich war man sehr entgegenkommend   

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Brägel (14. Juli 2005)

Cent schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir zum Ende des Jahres das Faunus zu zulegen.
> 
> Dazu habe ich aber einige Fragen:
> ...



Wenn du eins in L suchst, kannst du es bei mir testen und von mir aus auch kaufen   

Das Problem tritt bei L-Rahmen auf. Du kannst damit nur die 120 mm fahren. Die kannst du aber auch nicht nutzen, da bei ca. 105 mm Federweg schon der Reifen ans Sitzrohr kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRoggemann (15. Juli 2005)

...na dann is ja mal gut, dass ichs net gekauft hab...
Nein aber mal im ernst, @ Brägel, is jetzt nen ziemliches Problem oder ?
Das Teil wirste jetzt wahrscheinlich nur noch sehr schwer los.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## der alte ron (18. Juli 2005)

Nun , nach dem Neustart hat sich Bergwerk anscheinend etwas anders plaziert als beabsichtigt : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2028596#post2028596 .



  !


----------



## chri5 (18. Juli 2005)

Ich meinte lediglich die Optik und die Art der Lackierung.

Hab letzthin ein Bike fuer $59 im Wal-Mart gesehen, die Lackierungsfarbe und Metalliceffekt sah aus wie von nem alten Klein.

So, what!?


----------



## daif (18. Juli 2005)

...naja, kommentar siehe CC Kunstwerke thread..

@chri5
find deine anmerkung net schlimm, hat mich halt bloß net an BW erinnert...


----------



## onkel_willi (18. Juli 2005)

manno, haben wohl so langsam alle nen sonnenstich... oder geht es schon eher richtung demenz??

grüsse aus italien

onkel


----------



## docmojave (21. Juli 2005)

Hhm, also meine Anfrage wurde innerhalb weniger Stunden beantwortet.
Vielleicht hätten die Jungs anmerken sollen: "Vernünftige Fragen werden innerhalb von 24 Stunden beantwortet". Wer weiß, was manche Leut für
einen Scheiss fragen. Ich würde auch nicht auf jeden Mist antworten.
DocMo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (22. Juli 2005)

..mehrfach schnelle Reaktion (<< 1Tag), habe dabei allerdings versäumt auf die Stopuhr zu sehen.

..Reparatur-Aufträge werden jedenfalls angenommen, und E.-Teile gibt es auch.

..Kontakt per mail oder telefon sehr nett und korrekt.

GLÜCKAUF!

Grüße auch an die akribischen Wächter des Bergwerks


----------



## wadenripper (22. Juli 2005)

Also wenn die Bergwerker so weitermachen sind sie auf einem guten Weg  

Mir ist genau vor einer Woche die Umlenkwippe an meinem 01er Faunus gebrochen.  

Kurzer Anruf bei Werner Zebisch, Teil eingeschickt, Heute neue Wippe bekommen, montiert und schon Probe gefahren  

So stellt man sich Service vor!!!!!

Weiter so und Glück Auf!


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. Juli 2005)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Eisenfaust,
> ja ich war in Pforzheim (morgen bin ich wieder dort zum zurücktauschen).
> Mein Händler hat es sich mit mir sowieso verscherzt -egal ob er noch oder wieder oder nie wieder Bergwerk verkauft!
> Ich fahre die Strecke sowieso öfter und lieber 2 Stunden Fahrt als die Mühsal des Versandes. Es war mir auch angeboten worden das Radl frei denen zuzusenden.
> ...



Hallo.
Das werde ich dann mal in meinen Erfahrungskalender eintragen und eventuell im Falle eines Falles ebenso verfahren ... Dankeschön.


----------



## Bigboy (27. Juli 2005)

Service klappt !

wie bei Wadenripper ist auch bei mir am Wochenende am 2002 LSD
die Umlenkwippe gebrochen. Hab per E-mail und auch über meinen 
Händler Ersatz bestellt. Der Zebisch hat mich persönlich angerufen !
Wippe kommt postwendend. super.

Aber hallo, ich glaube bei Bergwerk läufts wieder rund.

gruss an alle Bergwerker


----------



## Matze. (30. Juli 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du eins in L suchst, kannst du es bei mir testen und von mir aus auch kaufen
> 
> Das Problem tritt bei L-Rahmen auf. Du kannst damit nur die 120 mm fahren. Die kannst du aber auch nicht nutzen, da bei ca. 105 mm Federweg schon der Reifen ans Sitzrohr kommt.




Hast Du´s also immer noch nicht verkauft  
Wie geht´s der Gesundheit Brägel??


----------



## BeRadfAZ (9. August 2005)

ich habe innerhalb eines tages antwort erhalten und stand dann mit Herrn Zebisch eine woche lang in kontakt. als ich äußerte, farbproben zu benötigen hat er mir die ausgewählten farben ohne pfand oder sonstwas zur ansicht geschickt. es waren lackierte rohre, ca. 30 cm  lang. das fand ich sehr kundenorientiert. nun habe ich über den händler einen faunus tt 28 rahmen bestellen lassen.
frank


----------



## Rolf (20. September 2005)

Ich musste heute ca. 3 h auf eine Antwort auf meine email warten


----------



## zastafari (22. September 2005)

Sorrry Leute, auch wenn Sie brav antworten, dieser "Neuanfang" ist schlicht nen Witz....  
Durchschnittliche Bikes zu überzogenen Preisen online zu verkaufen mag ja der Hype sein....aber lange wird das nicht satt machen.
Den Aufbau eines vernünftigen Händlernetzes wird's wohl zudem nie geben...es sei denn, die BW's finden paar Masochisten oder wirtschaftliche Amokläufer...  
Irgendwie zwar schade drum, aber lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als nen Schrecken ohne Ende...


----------



## daif (24. September 2005)

falls du es noch nicht gemerkt hast, hier gibt es Leute die auf durchschnittliche Bikes zu überzogenen Preisen stehen


----------



## joob45 (24. September 2005)

du pappnase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (24. September 2005)

pappnase?
nee, ich blödkopf, mein Kumpel is Pappnase, musst mich verwechselt haben  

btw. nich alles so ernst nehmen


----------



## joob45 (25. September 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## weberknecht (28. September 2005)

Sonntag 25.09. Kettenstrebe am Faunus LSD gebrochen,   
Montag 26.09. 07.30 Uhr über BW-Hompage Service-Anfrage  per email. 
5 Minuten später Rückruf von BW Techniker Werner Zebisch. 6 Stunden später Versand per email bestätigt. 
Dienstag 27.09. 14.00 Uhr der Paketdienst liefert die Kettenstrebe.  
Besser gehts nicht!!


----------



## Rolf (29. September 2005)

Dienstag 20.09.:
wg. Schaltauge nachgefragt (email), 2 schnelle Antworten bekommen, plus die Rechnung (natürlich auch per email), am selben Tag Geld überwiesen.

Mittwoch 28.09.:
immer noch nichts da


----------



## Rolf (30. September 2005)

Do. 29.09. 
per Mail nachgefragt, wo das Schaltauge bleibt, schnelle Antwort: "Ist schon lang raus, aber ich schicke noch eines".

Fr. 30.09. 
Schaltauge kommt endlich an mit Poststempel vom Vortag


----------



## daif (30. September 2005)

schön, das sind doch jetzt schon ein paar gute Erfahrungen  ..hoffe die Jungs bleiben so fix und noch mehr hoffe ich dass sie uns mal mit n paar Neuigkeiten überaschen....


----------



## Subraid (6. Oktober 2005)

-Montag: Anfrage per E-Mail zum Mercury Rohloff
-4h: später Antwort
-Dienstag: persönlich bei Bergwerk vorbei gekommen um Rad zusammen zu stellen. Was steht da auf der Homepage von wegen ne Cola oder n Kaffee zum Gespräch dazu? Nix davon gesehen... nagut, nichtmal ein wirkliches Beratungsgespräch habe ich gesehen...
- Bergwerk: "Aso, vom alten Rad sollen ein paar Teile übernommen werden? Schicken Sie mir doch ne E-Mail welche das sind"
- Ich: "Kann ich ihnen auch gleich sagen welche das sind"
- Bergwerk: "Ach, per E-Mail geht das viel besser, da mache ich ihnen dann ein Angebot"
Nach 10 Min. war ich dann wieder aus dem Laden, leicht zerknirscht.
Am selben Tag noch die gewünschte E-Mail mit den Parts geschrieben und um das Angebot gebeten.
Das ist jetzt zwei Wochen her und ich habe nix mehr von Bergwerk gehört...

Naja, ein Bergweerk war immer mein Traum aber andere Hersteller haben auch schöne Räder...


----------



## santa_cross (7. Oktober 2005)

@ subraid - traurig traurig , so zieht man sich keine neukunden an land ! selbst wenn die ausser dem rahmen nichts an dich verauft hätten , wäre ein berwerk mehr durch die gegend gefahren . manche dienstleister in d-land müssen noch viel lernen .


----------



## Sausmaus (7. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
wir haben bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrung gemacht.
Der Kontakt kam sehr schnell,abends gemailt und morgens direkt eine Antwort.
Super, weiter so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joob45 (7. Oktober 2005)

Subraid schrieb:
			
		

> -Montag: Anfrage per E-Mail zum Mercury Rohloff
> -4h: später Antwort
> -Dienstag: persönlich bei Bergwerk vorbei gekommen um Rad zusammen zu stellen. Was steht da auf der Homepage von wegen ne Cola oder n Kaffee zum Gespräch dazu? Nix davon gesehen... nagut, nichtmal ein wirkliches Beratungsgespräch habe ich gesehen...
> - Bergwerk: "Aso, vom alten Rad sollen ein paar Teile übernommen werden? Schicken Sie mir doch ne E-Mail welche das sind"
> ...



mit wem hast du denn gesprochen? kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Sausmaus (8. Oktober 2005)

Sausmaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wir haben bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrung gemacht.
> Der Kontakt kam sehr schnell,abends gemailt und morgens direkt eine Antwort.
> Super, weiter so ...




Also wir haben mit Werner Zebisch gesprochen, sehr netter Kontakt.


----------



## pedale3 (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi Folks,

Habe meinen LSD Rahmen über August bei BW überholen lassen.

Mängel waren:
- Klarlack von Oxid unterlaufen (hässlich).
- Gewinde an den Flaschenhaltern locker.
- Bruch der unteren Dämpferaufnahme am Hinterbau (Kettenstrebe).
  (war damit nicht mehr fahrbar!)
Nach dem Einsenden habe ich eingebot zum Überholen des Rahmens bekommen:
- Entlacken.
- Lackierung in Wunschfarbe und neue BW Logos.
- Neue Kettenstrebe.
- Neue Lagerung des Hinterbaus.
- Festziehen der losen Gewinde für die Flaschenhalter.

Zusätzlich hat BW noch dies beigesteuert:
- Planfräsen der Bremssattelaufnahme.
- zus. 4mm Loch unterhalb des Tretlagers gebort (Abfluß).
- Neues Schaltauge.
- Neue Niro Schrauben für Flaschenhalter.
- Neue Sattelrohrhülse.
- x-mal technische Beratung durch Werner per Mail oder Phone.

Ich bin mit der Qualität vollauf zufrieden, der Rahmen sah aus wie neu, Preis: 349,- inclusive Versand und Verpackung.

Am Rande: Den DT Dämpfer hatte ich gleichzeitig nach DT zur Wartung geschickt, nun fährt es sich auch wie neu! Der Unterschied ist gewaltig!!

Bild ->







Das Ganze hat bedingt durch die Ferienzeit, statt geschätzten max. 4 letzendlich 6 Wochen gedauert.

Alles in Allem:       
/pedale


----------



## Splash (11. Oktober 2005)

Was mich mal interessieren würde -> ob wohl noch jemand von Bergwerk hier rein schaut? Weil eigentlich sollte das ja schon n offizielles Bergwerk Support Forum sein. Oder hat man bei Bergwerk seit der Wiederauferstehung kein Interesse mehr daran hier zu supporten?


----------



## BeRadfAZ (12. Oktober 2005)

Vor ca. 3 wochen wurde der faunus 28 tt an den händler geliefert. Die mitbestellte sattelstütze wurde von BW vergessen. Eine mail an werner zebisch genügte, die stütze wurde umgehend an mich versandt und ich brachte sie zur zukünftigen endmontage zum händler. Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die anpassung der TXC-gabel an den BW-vorbau durch cosmic-sports in nürnberg.
aber: was lange währt ............


----------



## Boandl (12. Oktober 2005)

BeRadfAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die anpassung der TXC-gabel an den BW-vorbau durch cosmic-sports in nürnberg.
> aber: was lange währt ............



 
Was gibt es da anzupassen?
1-1/8"-Schaft ist 1-1/8"-Schaft, oder?

Ratlos - Boandl, der TXC mit Ritchey fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joob45 (12. Oktober 2005)

berwerk weiter so!! das faunus problem ist in gr. L gelöst.

der neue bericht in der mtb ist mit sehr gut benotet worden  .

aber das soll nicht heisen jetzt wird alles gut.

ich denke auch das die leute von bw hier im forum immer mal kurz reinschauen.

bw


----------



## FoxRacingShox (15. Oktober 2005)

Ich finde das der Test in der Bike jawohl ein Witz ist.
Wer will denn ein Fully fahren das mit 3 Kilo schon recht schwer ist und dazu nur 115 mm Federweg hat???
Ich wüsste mal gerne wieviel die für das "Sehr gut" bezahlt haben.
Ich weiß noch wie man mir vor nem halben Jahr eine neue Wippe versprach bei welcher es keine Kollision des Reifens mit dem Sitzrohr, wohlaber noch mind 135 mm Federweg gäbe.

Habe mir gedacht das das nicht hin haut.

Und nu so ne Wippe wie bei Cube...net schön.


----------



## santa_cross (16. Oktober 2005)

ich hab mein mercury sehr sehr lieb . mein gemini eigentlich auch


----------



## daif (16. Oktober 2005)

ich hab mein mercury auch sehr lieb und hab auch kein Problem mit der Wippe an meinem mercury....und das bei voll nutzbaren 0mm federweg   

bezahlt für das "sehr gut"? spinnst du, woher sollten die denn das geld nehmen  
das faunus kann mit den neuen bikes nicht mehr mithalten, ist aber logisch, es hat ja schon n paar jährchen aufm buckel...
deshalb fänd ichs ebenfalls schön wenn BW mal was neues vorstellen würde...


----------



## Ro83er (19. Oktober 2005)

zum Helius oder zum Rampage hätte ja auch das Pfadi ganz gut gepasst, oder ? Ob die Bike oder Bergwerk ausgewählt haben welches Bike getestet wird ? Auf alle Fälle gut, daß BW mal wieder mit was anderem als Konkursmeldungen in der Zeitung steht   

MfG


----------



## BeRadfAZ (21. Oktober 2005)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es da anzupassen?
> 1-1/8"-Schaft ist 1-1/8"-Schaft, oder?
> 
> Ratlos - Boandl, der TXC mit Ritchey fährt



die TXC war vorher in einem Stevens-rahmen. der ist gebrochen, daher sollen alle verwertbaren teile vom Stevens in das BW transferiert werden. die gabel war also schon gekürzt und passt nicht in den BW rahmen inkl. BW vorbau . der schaft ist leider etwas zu kurz. allerdings ist cosmic sports nach 21 tagen aufgefallen, dass der schaft an der TXC nicht austauschbar ist.  die TXC kommt aus taiwan und nur an genuin italienischen gabeln werden die schäfte ausgewechselt. nun warte ich auf die rücksendung der gabel. der umbau zieht sich jetzt schon zweieinhalb monate hin. bei diesem projekt ist geduld oberstes gebot. 
mfg frank


----------



## Boandl (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo BeRadfAZ,

dieselbe besch****** Auskunft habe ich auch bekommen von Cosmicsports, mit der Zusatzbemerkung, ich sei der Erste der so etwas wolle, es bestehe also kein Bedarf!
Naja, scheinbar besteht beim Zweiten auch noch kein Bedarf  
Nur deshalb meine, vielleicht zuerst etwas unverständig erscheinende, Frage.


----------



## BeRadfAZ (22. Oktober 2005)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo BeRadfAZ,
> 
> dieselbe besch****** Auskunft habe ich auch bekommen von Cosmicsports, mit der Zusatzbemerkung, ich sei der Erste der so etwas wolle, es bestehe also kein Bedarf!
> Naja, scheinbar besteht beim Zweiten auch noch kein Bedarf
> Nur deshalb meine, vielleicht zuerst etwas unverständig erscheinende, Frage.



nein, deine frage war nicht unverständig. bis vor zwei wochen hatte ich keine ahnung, dass schäfte verschiedene durchmesser haben, in einen vorbau geklemmt werden usw.  ein gutes hat der umbau auf den Faunus TT 28 jedoch: da die schwierigkeiten kein ende nehmen und die realisierung immer länger dauert lerne ich jede menge über fahrradtechnik. bis jetzt wusste ich nur, dass ein rad zwei räder und eine lenker hat und mit muskelkraft betrieben wird.
sollte das bike wider erwarten doch noch fertig werden, poste ich mal ein bild. 
ach so, ein herr Kroll von cosmic sagte, das aus sicherheitsgründen keine schaftauswechselungen bei taiwangabeln vorgenommen werden, obwohl sie technisch dazu in der dazu wären. sie haben bei cosmic wohl so eine schaft-ein-auspressvorrichtung. 
mfg    frank


----------



## Boandl (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo BeRadfAZ,

dass Cosmicsports technisch zum Schaftwechsel in der Lage ist wusste ich, sie machens ja bei allen MTB-Gabeln von Marzocchi. auch bei der MX Comp, die meines Wissens auch in Taiwan (bei SR Suntour) hergestellt wird.

Egal, ich habe mir eine Reba  von Rock Shox in 28" (29") bestellt. Der RS-Importeur Sportimport ist zwar auch nicht für seinen Service berühmt aber schlechter kanns wohl nicht mehr werden.  

Bei unseren "Schmalspurenduros" ist ja die Auswahl nicht eben gross.


----------



## BeRadfAZ (23. Oktober 2005)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Egal, ich habe mir eine Reba  von Rock Shox in 28" (29") bestellt. Der RS-Importeur Sportimport ist zwar auch nicht für seinen Service berühmt aber schlechter kanns wohl nicht mehr werden.
> 
> Bei unseren "Schmalspurenduros" ist ja die Auswahl nicht eben gross.



stimmt. wir sind unter den bikern die exoten. vernünftiges 28" cross,  wer will schon so ein nichts-halbes-und-nichts-ganzes .
bin deiner anregung gefolgt und habe auf der SRAM und der bike-components seite einiges über die Reba nachgelesen. die gabel besitzt also nur eine scheibenbremsenaufnahme  ? du hast an deinem Faunus aber doch auch die  HS 33, die ich im  übrigen ausgezeichnet finde.  dazu, wie auch zum fahrverhalten, kompatibilität (29"   ) etc. würde mich näheres interessieren. warum willst du denn die TXC gegen die Reba austauschen ?
so; fragen über fragen, das reicht wohl erstmal
gruss aus der grossstadt   
 frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boandl (23. Oktober 2005)

Hallo BeRadfAZ,

du hast Post, der Thread hier hatte eigentlich ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Mineur (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo @ all
... und wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.
Ich habe am Sonntagabend eine Frage zum Thema Dämpfer an BW gemailt und erhielt montags gegen halb neun eine sehr klar formulierte Antwort (als Checkliste) von Herrn Werner Zebisch.    
So soll's sein ... und bleiben - weil versprochen ...!

Grüße
mineur


----------



## Chain.Gang (2. November 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> ...also meiner Meinung nach täte BERGWERK besser daran dieses Forum zu schließen!
> 
> Muss leider auch sagen, dass der möchtegern harte Kern mit seinen negativ Threads und Aussagen der Marke nur schadet. Klar kommen jetzt wieder Gegenargumente, wie...
> 
> ...



Hallo erstmal,

ich hatte die letzten Tage 4 Anfragen an Bergwerk.
Jeweils am nächsten Tag hatte ich eine klare,kompetente Antwort von
Werner Zebisch.
Da gibt es aber nix zu meckern...besser geht's nicht


----------



## daif (3. November 2005)

@chain gang

oh oh, weck den gearshifter durch das zitat bloß nicht auf!!    obwohl, das ist entertainment vom feinsten!  

naja, wenn er lust haben sollte die "bösen berkwerkler"  und die BW-Macher an einem tisch bei nem bier zu erleben, kann er sich ja bei rocky zu unserem treffen nächstes jahr anmelden


----------

